# Humidity bead system by cigar sciences



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Well after going back and forth for a couple weeks, I ended up taking a chance with the humidity bead system by Cigar Sciences. They seem to be pretty reputable so far and the owner emailed me back right away with response to a couple questions I had. I'll receive the product monday, so hopefully it works as advertised!


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Cool. They look similar to HF beads. I bet they will work well.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

six10 said:


> Cool. They look similar to HF beads. I bet they will work well.


Yeah, it's essentially the same concept of the HF beads, and honestly I just went with these because I liked the design of the casing better.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Ya, its cool that you can see them so well.


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks good Matt, keep us posted on how they work out for you!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I like that holder too! Nice and clear to see the beads.

I'd don't think you can go wrong with calibrated beads in general. They've been around a long time.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Since I don't think too many people on here have used this brand before, i'll come back and do a short review after a couple weeks or so of use.


----------



## SmokinJeweler85 (May 18, 2013)

I have their small 65% rectangular unit in my 50 count humidor. I've been VERY pleased with it! I also agree that the casing is much sharper looking than HF. I'll look forward to your review!


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe a silly question, but does it give off any of that dust people talk about?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

They do resemble the HF beads and are probably the same. My bet is their patent is on the container. I looked at their site briefly, they only have the containers with the beads in them, no loose beads for sale.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CigarKidUSAF said:


> Well after going back and forth for a couple weeks, I ended up taking a chance with the humidity bead system by Cigar Sciences. They seem to be pretty reputable so far and the owner emailed me back right away with response to a couple questions I had. I'll receive the product monday, so hopefully it works as advertised!


Looks nice!
Let us know what you think.


----------



## atsushi (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you sir, I will definitely have to look into this!


----------



## SmokinJeweler85 (May 18, 2013)

Signal25 said:


> Maybe a silly question, but does it give off any of that dust people talk about?


Yeah, there will be some bead dust that drops in between your sticks over time. Anytime you submerge your beads to charge them, that's just how it goes. It tends to break them down faster but they'll still do their job. The best method for charging is to mist them with a sprayer, as opposed to submerging them. The case on this does make misting pretty much useless though. The directions say to dip 1/4 of the unit into your distilled water, wipe it down, and you're ready to go. I leave it out for a while to make sure no water will seep on to my cigars.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Ummm... if these are anything like Heartfelt beads, the last thing you want to do is submerge them. Doing so breaks the covalent bond between the mineral salts and the silica, rendering them useless.

If the vendor recommends doing to, they are very different from HF beads.

The best way to remove the dust and shards is to gently shake them in a metal strainer and replace.



SmokinJeweler85 said:


> Yeah, there will be some bead dust that drops in between your sticks over time. Anytime you submerge your beads to charge them, that's just how it goes. It tends to break them down faster but they'll still do their job. The best method for charging is to mist them with a sprayer, as opposed to submerging them. The case on this does make misting pretty much useless though. The directions say to dip 1/4 of the unit into your distilled water, wipe it down, and you're ready to go. I leave it out for a while to make sure no water will seep on to my cigars.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

lots of good info in this thread regarding cigar sciences

they will serve you well. mine are over 5 years old now and still going strong. the owner (mark) used to be a very active member here.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

JustinThyme said:


> They do resemble the HF beads and are probably the same. My bet is their patent is on the container. I looked at their site briefly, they only have the containers with the beads in them, no loose beads for sale.


loose beads from same vendor can be bought here


----------

